# Dish Network® To Offer Fiber Solution For Multiple Dwelling Units



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*DISH NETWORK® TO OFFER FIBER SOLUTION FOR MULTIPLE DWELLING UNITS*​*First Satellite System in MDU Space to Bring Fiber to End User*​ 
*ENGLEWOOD**, Colo.* *- April 28, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) today announced the launch of the nation's first fiber-to-the-home (FTTH) satellite TV programming solution for multiple dwelling units (MDUs). Called the DISH Optical Network, the system has the capacity to deliver up to 400 high-definition programming channels to each DISH Network subscriber over a single strand of fiber optic cable. 

"This is truly a breakthrough in programming delivery in the MDU space," said Brian Yohn, vice president of Commercial Services. "Not only does the system require minimal wiring, but also it's more affordable and offers residents access to DISH Network's complete programming lineup."

The DISH Optical Network base system supports up to 128 subscribers within an MDU and is scalable to support thousands of subscribers as required. Each DISH Network subscriber within a DISH Optical Network MDU can have up to six standard DISH Network receivers, including the award winning HD DVR. 

"This DISH Optical Network system is ideal for low- to mid-range sized properties or properties that wish to have multiple video providers and require an equipment investment model that is based on guaranteed subscribers," said Yohn. "Plus, with a capacity to deliver up to 400 HD channels to each subscriber, the DISH Optical Network ensures residents can enjoy all DISH Network's great HD offerings, and receive more HD channels when they're launched." 

The addition of DISH Optical Network, which will be available in production quantities later in 2008, expands DISH Network's already robust distribution offerings for MDU customers. DISH Network's L-band solution works well in a garden-style community while its SMATV and QAM systems can be utilized for high-rise buildings and universities. EchoStar's ViP-TV model is able to support rural communities. 

For more information about the DISH Optical Network or other MDU services, visit http://dishnetwork.com/commercial. 

# # #​ 

*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.



CONTACTS:



Francie Bauer
EchoStar Communications Corp.
(720) 514-5351
[email protected]


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

400 Channels! Wow, this is great if done right you will see this in every apartment complex in the country soon.


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd love to see this. Right now the only option im my complex is a Distributed DirecTV System through ATT Home Entertainment. I had it when we first moved here and it's horrible. Expensive and no HD programming at all. I was an E* sub for over 5 years before I moved here and decided to try a change for a while. The Apt's are all prewired and that part is actually good. Phone, TV and Ethernet in every room. I backfeed through the existing wiring from my 622 in the family room to the tv in the bedroom. 

We had a rollout of the ATT U-verse service about 6 months ago but I recently found out it was somewhat premature. Seems the contract with ATT home entertainment and DirecTV is valid untill September. ATT had a big event here 2 weekends in a row too. A tent with demo's, food etc and a pretty good deal on the setup and packages. It seems the people that signed up then or because of the promo are still able to get it, but no new accounts till after SEPT.

It'd be awsome to get rid of the dish and still keep the same programming. I'm going to leave a note at the office about this and see what they think.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

jkramer5 said:


> I'd love to see this. Right now the only option im my complex is a Distributed DirecTV System through ATT Home Entertainment. I had it when we first moved here and it's horrible. Expensive and no HD programming at all. I was an E* sub for over 5 years before I moved here and decided to try a change for a while. The Apt's are all prewired and that part is actually good. Phone, TV and Ethernet in every room. I backfeed through the existing wiring from my 622 in the family room to the tv in the bedroom.
> 
> We had a rollout of the ATT U-verse service about 6 months ago but I recently found out it was somewhat premature. Seems the contract with ATT home entertainment and DirecTV is valid untill September. ATT had a big event here 2 weekends in a row too. A tent with demo's, food etc and a pretty good deal on the setup and packages. It seems the people that signed up then or because of the promo are still able to get it, but no new accounts till after SEPT.
> 
> It'd be awsome to get rid of the dish and still keep the same programming. I'm going to leave a note at the office about this and see what they think.


I believe D* has already made an announcement that they are doing this. You may want to have your manager check with them.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

BNUMM said:


> I believe D* has already made an announcement that they are doing this. You may want to have your manager check with them.


Sounds like the managment is already ready to get rid of directv if ATT U-verse is signing up people before the AttDirectv contract is up. I don't think it would hurt to show the managment this press release.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Besides, if D* has announced that they are planning on doing this very thing, how could they put "First Satellite System in MDU Space to Bring Fiber to End User" in the second line of the title? Does that mean that E* will release their system first or, that what D* is planning is not the same thing?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jkramer5 said:


> I'd love to see this. Right now the only option im my complex is a Distributed DirecTV System through ATT Home Entertainment. I had it when we first moved here and it's horrible. Expensive and no HD programming at all. I was an E* sub for over 5 years before I moved here and decided to try a change for a while. The Apt's are all prewired and that part is actually good. Phone, TV and Ethernet in every room. I backfeed through the existing wiring from my 622 in the family room to the tv in the bedroom.
> 
> We had a rollout of the ATT U-verse service about 6 months ago but I recently found out it was somewhat premature. Seems the contract with ATT home entertainment and DirecTV is valid untill September. ATT had a big event here 2 weekends in a row too. A tent with demo's, food etc and a pretty good deal on the setup and packages. It seems the people that signed up then or because of the promo are still able to get it, but no new accounts till after SEPT.
> 
> It'd be awsome to get rid of the dish and still keep the same programming. I'm going to leave a note at the office about this and see what they think.


Is the contract your talking about one between ATT an dyour complex that bassically only Directv could be used in your building. If so, I believe the recent change of law voiding immediately all contracts between buildings and providers are null and void, and you should be able to change now...


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing bandwidth. Very cool.


----------



## jkramer5 (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess I should have clarified a little, DirecTV thru ATT Home Entertainment isn't the only service we can use in my building. It's the only one that's set up to use the existing inside wiring. It gets us D* SD programming without the need of a dish. 

I'm a happy E* customer with a dish mounted to my balcony railing. Other people have D* dishes here too to get hi def from them.

I found out about the U-verse being on hold the other day by calling ATT and trying to get some pricing. My E* contract is up next month and I wanted to do some pricing and equipment research. ( I already knew they can't provide what I want but I was just checking in) ATT's CSR's told me there's no U-verse available in my complex. So did the website. But I knew different since about 5 months ago they had that big rollout event here 2 weekends in a row. There were U-verse people literally stopping cars as we left and entered the complex to give us promo adds and they bombed our mailboxes with add cards and offers for like a month.

A call to my complexes office is when I was told it's now on hold untill september. Many people did get it during the rollout, including the person I talked to in the office. They get to keep it. New subs have to wait till Sept.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

That's really the worst headline for this, don't you think? Shouldn't it be:

DISH NETWORK® TO OFFER FIBER _OPTIC_ SOLUTION FOR MULTIPLE DWELLING UNITS
First Satellite System in MDU Space to Bring Fiber _Optic_ to End User

I mean, it sounds like Dish is catering to a bunch of constipated people.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

/me rubs eyes...

FTTH offered by Dish? But I'll never see it in my home. Not with AT&T as my telco.


----------



## skippytym99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jason Nipp said:


> *DISH NETWORK® TO OFFER FIBER SOLUTION FOR MULTIPLE DWELLING UNITS*
> *First Satellite System in MDU Space to Bring Fiber to End User*​
> *ENGLEWOOD**, Colo.* *- April 28, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) today announced the launch of the nation's first fiber-to-the-home (FTTH) satellite TV programming solution for multiple dwelling units (MDUs). Called the DISH Optical Network, the system has the capacity to deliver up to 400 high-definition programming channels to each DISH Network subscriber over a single strand of fiber optic cable.
> 
> ...


Tahat is the best ida ever. How exactly does it work?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> ...The system has the capacity to deliver up to 400 high-definition programming channels to each DISH Network subscriber over a single strand of fiber optic cable.


Cool! Now if there were even 100 HD channels worth watching in any one geographical region....:grin:


----------

